# systemd missing unit rpcbind.socket

## Cr0t

I have a couple of NFS shares, which are in my fstab. On bootup they do not get mount. I created a 'rc-local.service' service, which doesn't work either.

rc-local.service

```
#cat rc-local.service

[Unit]

Description=/etc/local.d Compatibility

ConditionPathExists=/etc/local.d

[Service]

Type=forking

ExecStart=/etc/local.d/start_me_all.sh

TimeoutSec=0

StandardOutput=tty

RemainAfterExit=yes

SysVStartPriority=99

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

on bootup i see this first:

```
[    1.584023] systemd[1]: Cannot add dependency job for unit rpcbind.service, ignoring: Unit rpcbind.socket failed to load: No such file or directory. See system logs and 'systemctl status rpcbind.socket' for details.
```

There is no rpcbind.service file on my system.

When my rpc-local.service starts I see this:

```
...

Aug 28 07:08:40 ninapie systemd[1]: Mounting /home/cr0t/Dropbox...

Aug 28 07:08:40 ninapie mount[1630]: mount.nfs4: Failed to resolve server datastorm: System error

...

Aug 28 07:08:40 ninapie systemd[1]: home-cr0t-Dropbox.mount mount process exited, code=exited status=32

Aug 28 07:08:40 ninapie systemd[1]: Failed to mount /home/cr0t/Dropbox.

Aug 28 07:08:40 ninapie systemd[1]: Unit home-cr0t-Dropbox.mount entered failed state.

...

```

As soon as I login i can start a `mount -a` and everything mounts up

----------

## Cr0t

I manually created the file and restarted, but has no impact.

```
 cat /usr/lib/systemd/system/rpcbind.socket

[Unit]

Description=RPCbind Server Activation Socket

[Socket]

ListenStream=/var/run/rpcbind.sock

[Install]

WantedBy=sockets.target
```

Only the error message is gone, but the old one still exist.

```
Aug 28 13:40:00 ninapie systemd[1]: home-cr0t-Dropbox.mount mount process exited, code=exited status=32

Aug 28 13:40:00 ninapie systemd[1]: Failed to mount /home/cr0t/Dropbox.

Aug 28 13:40:00 ninapie systemd[1]: Unit home-cr0t-Dropbox.mount entered failed state.
```

----------

## Cr0t

I fixed the issue, however, the solution is pretty stupid.

My rc-local.service calls /etc/local.d/start_me_all.sh. Now /etc/local.d/start_me_all.sh calls a bunch of scripts. One of them mounts the nfs shares.

I inserted a `sleep 10` before the system tries to mount the nfs shares. It fixes the problem, but is not the best solution.

----------

## 666threesixes666

bugs.gentoo.org <---  report it here

----------

